#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Olt bridge para autenticar usuários.

## gklga

Bom dia. Tenho um servidor com MK-auth e mikrotik configurado. Como configuro a OLT fiberhome para que ao conectar as ONUS autentiquem PPOE dos usuarios cadastrados no MK-auth? 

obrigado.

----------


## netuai

> Bom dia. Tenho um servidor com MK-auth e mikrotik configurado. Como configuro a OLT fiberhome para que ao conectar as ONUS autentiquem PPOE dos usuarios cadastrados no MK-auth? 
> 
> obrigado.


tem um treinamento simples no mercado livre que ensina isto mesmo
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...000-brinde-_JM

----------

